# Impact upon home value converting tub to shower?



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Doctor Handyman said:


> Thank you all for your responses.:thumbsup:
> 
> I will pass a synopsis of your comments along to the homeowner - of course letting him know that it was I who put all this thought into it and take full credit.
> 
> My hope is he will go with the shower only.


So........any info on how it turned out?


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, they would like to do the shower only. Working on the designs and estimate this week. They want me to start on the 3rd and finish by the 8th while their on vacation. Not going to happen. I'm not Re-Bath.

Thank you for your continued interest. I might post some design ideas here and get suggestions / feedback.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking forward to the progress pics


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

*Design Help Request*

Update: I got a signed contract this weekend to start this job. :clap:

I would appreciate your suggestions regarding "form versus function" on design.

The window in the shower area is 18" x 36" and 42" off the floor. It is going to be replaced by glass blocks. The wet wall partition will be opened up in the center to accommodate a mirror image of that opposing window. The valve/body jet/shower head combo will still be on that wall.

My concern is keeping the height/width of the wet wall glass block identical to the window results in the body jets at 36" above floor and the valve at about 30" or even 28". This seems very low for both.

If something gets eliminated, glass block or body jet then it will work.

He wants to delete the body jets and keep the block symmetrical and she wants the opposite. I would rather keep both but just remove the bottom row of block and raise the valve and jets, losing symmetry.

Moving the window/exterior block up is not an option.

If this was your shower what would you prefer or what other options are there? Yes I know it is up to the HO, especially him, since he is the one paying. I just think it would be great to be able to provide them with both elements. Besides, look how low they have to reach now to turn on the valve in the tub combo.

Thanks!


----------



## BTM Contracting (Jan 17, 2013)

My house has 2.5 bathrooms, our main bath has a walk in, our master bath has a soaker tub and a walk in, then of corse our down stairs bath has a toilet and sink only. If I were to tell the mrs that I was removing the tub, she would tell me that where ever the tub goes so does she. Me personally, I never sit in a tub. I can't tolerate wasting time like that, I'm in and out of the shower but to each their own. But for resale purposes I wouldn't see any reason to take the tub out, just do what I did- extend the bathroom, put in a corner soaker, put in a stand up shower connect it to the master bedroom and convert that extra wasted space room into the main bath. Problem solved


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

BTM Contracting said:


> My house has 2.5 bathrooms, our main bath has a walk in, our master bath has a soaker tub and a walk in, then of corse our down stairs bath has a toilet and sink only. If I were to tell the mrs that I was removing the tub, she would tell me that where ever the tub goes so does she. Me personally, I never sit in a tub. I can't tolerate wasting time like that, I'm in and out of the shower but to each their own. But for resale purposes I wouldn't see any reason to take the tub out, just do what I did- extend the bathroom, put in a corner soaker, put in a stand up shower connect it to the master bedroom and convert that extra wasted space room into the main bath. Problem solved


Thanks anyways, but we are past that point. Question now is appropriate height for body jets and valve.

Not sure if the neighbors would be up for extending this bathroom into their yard and an 8 x 9 main bath doesn't really lend itself to creating two baths.


----------



## BTM Contracting (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol, sorry must have missed the jail cell size. My bad


----------

